# Bring back the Mojave phone booth



## ashnikes (Mar 31, 2007)

We need to start a cultural protest to bring back the Mojave phone booth!!! I want to see it! Who can make the shirts and buttons?


----------



## D (Apr 1, 2007)

That sounds interesting - I'd never heard of it before reading that link,


----------



## ashnikes (Mar 28, 2008)

come to think of it, all phone booths


----------



## D (Mar 28, 2008)

*random*

thread resurrection

did you have a bad cellphone experience recently?


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2008)

That's way cool. There's a famous remote phone box in the UK at Beachy Head, right by notorious suicide spot.


----------

